# Canon 5200R und PrintServer



## DevEye (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo, habe mir vor kurzen den Canon Pixma ip5200r gekauft. Ist ein super cooles ding! nun meine frage. Der Drucker hat eine WLAN funktion und läuft über einen Print-Server. Hat also eine IP Adresse vom Router bekommen.

z.B. 192.168.178.20 (privat)

Nun möchte ich den Drucker zusätzlich so konfigurieren, dass er auch über das Internet läuft. D.h. wenn ich an der UNI bin kann ich ohne Problem schon mal mein Skript drucken, das zu Hause auf mich wartet. 

Hat jemand erfahrung damit.
Wie konfiguriere ich das?


----------



## gorim (9. Mai 2006)

Wurde dafür nicht das IPP (Internet Printing Protokoll) erfunden? Vielleicht kann der Drucker das. Leider noch nie ausprobiert.

Hat die Uni keine Drucker? Ist doch schneller und sparsamer. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## DevEye (10. Mai 2006)

Das geht meiner Meinung nach nur auf UNIX Systemen. Ausserdem ist mein Drucker nicht wirklich am Netzgekoppelt, sondern nur per WLAN an den ROUTER.(Zwei Instanzen die man nicht so konfigurieren kann wie mann will..bei heimischen Geräten)


----------



## Sinac (10. Mai 2006)

Theoretisch und wenn ich jetzt nicht wieder Blödsinn erzähle müsstest du das doch über ein Portforwarding machen können, oder?
Du richtest an deinem Router ein Portforwarding von den benötigten Ports an den Printserver ein und fügst dann an deinem Rechner in der UNI einen Standard TCP/IP Printerport auf deine öffentliche IP hinzu.
AKAIK sind das auf dem Printserver die Ports 4010 für Printerport 1, 4020 für Printerport 2 usw..

Berichte mal bitte ob das so funktioniert, würde mich mal interessieren!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

IPP 1.0 funktioniert auch mit Windows 2000/XP Clienst.
Für Windows 95/98 gibt es bei Microsoft hier und hier eine entsprechende Lösung (beide Versionen scheinen identisch zu sein).

Für IPP wird der Port 631 genutzt.
Entweder http://ip_des_servers:631 oder .
Allerdings ist es fraglich ob Dein Drucker auch mit IPP klar kommt, guckst Du hier.

Wer mehr über IPP und dessen Unterschied zu LPR/LPD erfahren will kann sich hier informieren.
Die wohl wichtigsten Unterschiede beim drucken über das Internet dürften wohl die SSL/TSL Verschlüsselung und die Benutzer-Authentifizierung bei IPP sein.
Bei LPR/LPD sucht man nach diesen Dingen vergeblich. 

@Sinac, den Aussagen von LevelOne und Netgear zufolge gibt es Port 4010/LPT1, 4020/LPT2 und 4030/LPT3. 
Ein Printserver wird ja via TCP/IP angesprochen, daher sollte ein drucken über das Internet auch möglich sein (mit Portforwarding).
Probiert habe ich es aber auch nicht..... da ist mir die Tinte zu teuer für..... schliesslich könnte ja jeder (bei LPR/LPD) drucken.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sinac (10. Mai 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> @Sinac, den Aussagen von LevelOne und Netgear zufolge gibt es Port 4010/LPT1, 4020/LPT2 und 4030/LPT3.



*ggg* Genau da hab ichs auch nachgelesen, das gute alte Google


----------



## DevEye (10. Mai 2006)

Über die Ports kann ich leider nicht direkt den Drucker einrichten.
Es kann gut möglich sein, dass der diese Eigenschaft nicht unterstützt.
Wobei es fraglich ist warum, da ein Frint-Server auf ihm läuft!


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Mai 2006)

Du sollst den Drucker ja auch nicht über den Port einrichten, sondern für den Port eine Weiterleitung auf dem Router einrichten.

Ein Printserver ist nicht dafür da dass aus dem Internet gedruckt werden kann, sondern dass über das Netzwerk gedruckt werden kann..... und ein Netzwerk besteht sowohl aus Internet als auch aus Intranet (also externes und internes Netzwerk).

@Sinac, ja, Google ist "schuld". 
Die genannten Ports scheinen zwar gängige Praxis zu sein, jedoch kein Standard.
So läuft der HP JetDirect z.b. auf Port 9100 für LPT1.
Der Lexmark Optra wiederum hat je nach Model sogar unterschiedliche Ports.
Da soll es keine Probleme geben?!


----------



## DevEye (10. Mai 2006)

Ich meine doch, dass ich die Ports geforwarded habe und über den "freigeschalteten" Port (Umgeleitet) nicht wen Drucker hinzufügen kann.


----------

